# American DJ H2O LED light



## Tai95 (Sep 4, 2012)

Has anyone ever used one of these lights? I saw it in a catalog and looked up the video on youtube and it looks like it could make for a crazy swamp type display. Especially if it looks good over some low laying fog. In case you haven't seen it here is a video.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

As a matter of fact ...! I JUST bought this. AND it's for my voodoo on the bayou theme this year! I could hardly wait to try it out, and it's great! You can "hold" it on any color you want, in my case green, and it's swampy to the max.


----------



## Tai95 (Sep 4, 2012)

That's what I was hoping to hear. Are you projecting it on fog? 

It's gonna be dual purpose for me though as my son is into DJ'ing so for the other 11 months of the year he can have it.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I haven't had much luck with foggers ... 

They either break down, or don't work well outside (which is where I set up) so I don't plan anything where fog is essential. If it works, great. If not, no biggie.


----------



## Tai95 (Sep 4, 2012)

I guess I will just have to get one and experiment for myself then. The video pretty much had me sold, a good review tipped the scales.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Dr. Maniaco, I'm so jealous!!!!! I NEED an excuse to buy this, wish I had it two years ago for my voodoo display since my swamp area was a bit lacking. This year we're doing a carnivale theme, try as I might, water effect doesn't seem to fit in!

Tai95, I've seen this light in action in person and it's fantastic! To wrap up my birthday week, we went to this private opening of this new restaurant in town since our friend designed the drink menu. They still had to do some final touches on the decor, but oh wow! It's tiki themed and looks incredible. They had one of those water light trained on their focal wall. It was made to look like lava rock with pieces of rock extruding from the wall, behind the rocks on the actual wall it was painted fluorescent orange, lit by led black lights so all the cracks glowed. With the H2O light washing over it, it was an amazing effect, I nearly stared at it all night! Wish I had video or photos to show you.


----------



## robb3369 (Mar 31, 2012)

Chauvet has a similar one but at about 1/3 - 1/2 the cost of the ADJ unit...

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/chauvet-abyss-led-2.0/h71907000000000

Here is a nice comparision between the two...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a pretty cool effect. There've been folks here who've mentioned trying to find a way to simulate a water effect without water, and these seem to be an excellent solution.


----------



## Tai95 (Sep 4, 2012)

robb3369 said:


> Chauvet has a similar one but at about 1/3 - 1/2 the cost of the ADJ unit...
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/chauvet-abyss-led-2.0/h71907000000000


Nice I didn't realize that chauvet had the same light. The ~$70 price difference could be used for some other prop.


----------

